# Anyone own a Saturn SUV?



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

Wifey needs a new family hauler soon. Was thinking either a new Highlander or possibly an '08 RX350 (we've decided the CR-V might be too small).

Was looking at Saturns (I never thought I'd buy American again) and learned that they're coming out with a real hybrid Vue this Fall. Just wondering if anyone here owns a Saturn and if so, what they think of it. I really want to buy her something good on gas mileage; I'm sick and tired of being held hostage by those stinking sand neighbors and their oil cartel.


----------



## AK (Jan 19, 2002)

If you want to buy something good on gas mileage, don't get an SUV, period. Even the new Vue dual-mode hybrid, with its 4500lb weight and 3.6L gas engine will be lucky to break mid-20s on MPG. But if you really must, the Ford Escape Hybrid is good on gas. A coworker has one and it routinely returns 30 MPG.

That being said, my parents have a first-generation Saturn Vue (with the Honda-supplied 3.5L engine). They're quite happy with it. Just don't expect BMW-levels of suspension, brake and chassis tuning.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

most american cars are still p's of s. my wife likes the mileage claims of the hybrid escape/mariner, but i don't think we'd like the build quality. for some reason, i'd like to think that saturn might be better. that being said, i suspect we'll get a used rx350 instead.


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

Actually, I think the new Saturn VUE looks to be promising. But just don't bother with the hybrid. The VUE is now a straight transplant from the Opel Antarra. Magazines have praised its decent drivetrain, handling and interior. The major drawback is the kerb weight, which hurts consumption.

My belief is that the best American cars, are the ones that really aren't...........


----------



## want_a_7 (Apr 4, 2006)

I have a Tahoe (still a GM) and have to admit that its been a great truck. 18 months into it and no warranty repair work done. Gas on the other hand is getting to be a bit much.


----------



## damyankee (Apr 3, 2007)

Same deal w/my wife, and she likes the GMC Acadia. She drives a GMC Pukon Denali now, which I'm convinced is measurably improving Exxon's EPS each quarter.

The acadia will do @24mpg highway. Not great, but it will hold a pile of people. Somehow the Saturn just does not do it for her, but to me it's virtually the same vehicle.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

We rarely have the need to haul more than 4. For that reason, we're looking at smaller SUV's (she likes to sit high) such as the CRV, Vue, RX350, maybe a new Highlander (I know it can be had with 2 rows or 3; we don't liket he Rav).

I'd really like to see what the new hybrid Vue does for fuel efficiency. I'd love to see 28/35, but my guess is that it'll be closer to 22/32.


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

If don't need the size of the Saturn VUE, consider the Mitsubishi Outlander V6.


----------



## abracc (Apr 15, 2006)

How about the new Forester?


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

isn't that one more of a tall wagon?

her main priorities are safety and fuel efficiency in that order. 19/20 stars minimum. 2 rows is fine, 3 would be ok too, but isn't required. she wants to sit high so that she can see better. i don't blame her. i was in my boxster today and couldn't see through the windshield of the car in front of me as we were sitting at a red light. nothing korean. nothing german (she doesn't much like audis/bmws/mb's/porsches), although i think i will see if i can get her to look at the new vw tiguan, especially if they bring the cdi to the us. americanish, i think we'll look at the saturn vue/outlook, buick/gmc equivalents, although they're on the biggest/lower mileage side of what we want. honda crv is a strong contender. rx350 as well. maybe a highlander limited. i've ruled out the escape/mariner hybrids, but she still wants to test drive them. i don't care for subie or mits's myself. thoguht i might like the new murano but don't. rogue is too small. ex35 too small. new fx, maybe, but prolly too performance oriented for her. looked at the mdx/rdx, and they're both ok; once again, prolly too sporty for her. range rover is too expensive and unreliable. hate the rav4. she's not crazy about the volvo xc, but i think it deserves a look-see. what else is there?



abracc said:


> How about the new Forester?


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Why not a VW Tiguan? Screw Saturns and all other American SUVs.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

i mentioned i'll try to get her to look at the tiguan. i wish they'd bring the cdi here, but it looks like they may not. haven't seen one in person yet, but i believe they should be arriving at showrooms any day now. for the most part, she prefers the 'cush' of the japanese over the road feel communicated by german cars. she never liked my bmw; doesn't much care for my boxster; didn't like the s4 we test drove some time back; never really cared much for mb's (can't say that i blame her on that one, etc.). maybe the tiguan.


----------



## 1985mb (Apr 2, 2008)

Look at the Forester or Santa Fe


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

thanks, but suburu isn't quite our style and korean is what's for dinner, not for driving.


----------



## Tangent (Jan 18, 2004)

My wife drives an '04 Saturn Vue. Except for some front end suspension clunking that's likely due to apparently common endlink slop it's been great. Great power out of the Honda V6, great trans, decent handling... We took it on a several hour drive just before new years and while not as comfy of a drive as my E46, it was still better than average.


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

GK, check out the Saturn Outlook. New, roomy SUV.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

thanks ab. we checked those out as well tonite at the dealership. too big and lousy mileage. unlike you and mrs airbags, we think we can get by with 2 rows. i really think it's gonna be a hybrid vue, a crv, or maybe a used rx350 for us. 

personally, i'm sick and tired of getting screwed by the middle-eastern oil producing countries. this $135/barrel is lunacy. i'll spend more on a gas-sipping hybrid just to spite those effers, even if i can't justify the pay-back economically.


----------



## damyankee (Apr 3, 2007)

goodkarma said:


> thanks ab. we checked those out as well tonite at the dealership. too big and lousy mileage. unlike you and mrs airbags, we think we can get by with 2 rows. i really think it's gonna be a hybrid vue, a crv, or maybe a used rx350 for us.
> 
> personally, i'm sick and tired of getting screwed by the middle-eastern oil producing countries. this $135/barrel is lunacy. i'll spend more on a gas-sipping hybrid just to spite those effers, even if i can't justify the pay-back economically.


An update FWIW. My wife finally got fed up with $400/month gassing up the Denali, and after much compromise and angst she dumped it for a new CRV. She really wanted something a bit larger, but then the economy was largely lost. In the end it was a toss-up between a RAV4 and the CRV. The V6 RAV4 is nice, with fuel economy virtually equal to the toy 4 cyl. But, it wound up a couple of grand higher and into the "just not worth it" range.

The cost of dumping the Denali was tough to swallow. Dealerships are awash with large SUVs traded in just like we did. Getting it paid off meant paying the full sticker price for a loaded CRV. Live & learn; I'm just happy to have the GMC monster out of my life.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

I had a Nissan Murano and it was a great SUV


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

my wife (also) likes the cute little crv. the problem with the little utes is that they don't accurately portray our social status. you know, the crv and new saturn vue are cool, economical, socially-responsible (more or less), etc., but they're not a bmw or lexus suv.

still looking forward to the new dual-hybrid saturn due out later this year. as an aside, i'm renting a camry hybrid today. first extended time behind the wheel of a hybrid. it's ok. i like the real-time battery/mileage feedback--that's pretty cool. when i'm coasting/braking and switch over to full-time battery, i feel like i'm giving the arabs the finger, and that makes me smile.

:thumbup:



damyankee said:


> An update FWIW. My wife finally got fed up with $400/month gassing up the Denali, and after much compromise and angst she dumped it for a new CRV. She really wanted something a bit larger, but then the economy was largely lost. In the end it was a toss-up between a RAV4 and the CRV. The V6 RAV4 is nice, with fuel economy virtually equal to the toy 4 cyl. But, it wound up a couple of grand higher and into the "just not worth it" range.
> 
> The cost of dumping the Denali was tough to swallow. Dealerships are awash with large SUVs traded in just like we did. Getting it paid off meant paying the full sticker price for a loaded CRV. Live & learn; I'm just happy to have the GMC monster out of my life.


----------



## hon2bmw (Mar 31, 2008)

goodkarma said:


> my wife (also) likes the cute little crv. the problem with the little utes is that they don't accurately portray our social status.
> 
> :thumbup:


This made me laugh for two reasons:

1.) It seems like a pretty silly reason for not choosing a "driving appliance", which to me is exactly what all SUV's and trucks equate to regardless of who makes them.

2.) In contrast I also was surprised that someone just flat out said it, without feeling like they had to explain themselves for saying it. Bravo.

regardless of wether people admit it or not, there is a small (or large) amount of impulse buying that occurs whenever we make a purchase, and things that magazines like consumer reports deem intangible are actually the driving force behind most of our purchases.

Back on topic, the envoy, acadia, outlook, enclave, and the new pontiac version blah, blah, are all very nice looking SUV's/SAV's/crossovers. But, despite current advancements in quality of american brands, and loss of that same quality from toyota and honda, I still am suspect of driving any vehicle from a domestic based company.

^^Notice how I did not say american made? Most if not all of honda's, toyota's, and nissans trucks are made in the good old USA.

Have you given thought to the RDX (first factory turbocharged honda/acura sold in the US.), MDX, etc? Or perhaps the Highlander Hybrid? If you can hold out, honda will be launching its EXCELLENT diesel four banger to the US this fall in the Acura TSX. I feel it is only a matter of time till it makes its way into the CRV/RDX, and perhaps Pilot/Ridgeline/MDX with maybe a CDI V6 in the works.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

goodkarma said:


> my wife (also) likes the cute little crv. the problem with the little utes is that they don't accurately portray our social status. you know, the crv and new saturn vue are cool, economical, socially-responsible (more or less), etc., but they're not a bmw or lexus suv.


:rofl:


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

My man Frank Rizzo turned me on to a smoking deal on a new Escalade, but while looking for a replacement for my wife's X5, we keep getting back to the Buick Enclave. 

I am telling you, we are digging the Enclave. So much so that we might take one for a test drive soon. Nothing says non-poseur like a nice Buick :bigpimp:


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

i rented a camry 4 cyl hybrid in the bay area this week. drove out to pleasanton, in/around pleasanton and back. according to the computer, i averaged 36.1 mpg for the 3 days. it was like a game of course, trying to see how i could inch up my overall average mileage. every time it inched up, i felt like i was flipping off the effing arabs. i think i'm gonna have to think about getting some sort of hybrid just to play the game...

ab, we don't need a big pig like an enclave. we don't live near family, so 99% of the time, it's just the four of us. we really don't need a third row. i'd like to talk her into a civic hybrid, but i don't think she'll do the sedan thing.


----------



## 1985mb (Apr 2, 2008)

AB said:


> My man Frank Rizzo turned me on to a smoking deal on a new Escalade, but while looking for a replacement for my wife's X5, we keep getting back to the Buick Enclave.
> 
> I am telling you, we are digging the Enclave. So much so that we might take one for a test drive soon. Nothing says non-poseur like a nice Buick :bigpimp:


Pls elaborate on the 'Slade deal, just curious


----------



## jagu (Nov 7, 2006)

goodkarma said:


> my wife (also) likes the cute little crv. the problem with the little utes is that they don't accurately portray our social status. you know, the crv and new saturn vue are cool, economical, socially-responsible (more or less), etc., but they're not a bmw or lexus suv.
> 
> :thumbup:


Have you thought about the infiniti EX 35, the money factor on those cars is .00001 (not a misprint) for this month and they have $1500 cash back. I may buy or lease one for my wife tomorrow.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

i looked at the ex when they first came out and thought they were rather small, particularly in the back seat. i don't lease (boxster excepted--it's a company car) as a general rule, so i don't know what a money factor is, but i assume .00001 is a good one. do you not have kids that you're concerned about cramming into the tiny back seat?


----------



## jagu (Nov 7, 2006)

Just a baby seat in the near future, hopefully 

I prefer to not buy brand new cars, I only lease them. I 'd rather buy used, especially an infiniti.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

if you don't have any yet, i can see how the ex might be appealing. ours are already 6 & 7 (man, it goes by FAST!), and since we normally hang onto our pigs for 5 years or so, i'm sure they'll outgrow the back seat long before i'm ready to upgrade. the back seat in the cr-v is surprisingly commodious.


----------



## 1985mb (Apr 2, 2008)

jagu said:


> Have you thought about the infiniti EX 35, the money factor on those cars is .00001 (not a misprint) for this month and they have $1500 cash back. I may buy or lease one for my wife tomorrow.


So what do the numbers look like?

Term, miles, cap cost, resid, msrp, fees, monthly, etc?


----------



## jagu (Nov 7, 2006)

goodkarma said:


> if you don't have any yet, i can see how the ex might be appealing. ours are already 6 & 7 (man, it goes by FAST!), and since we normally hang onto our pigs for 5 years or so, i'm sure they'll outgrow the back seat long before i'm ready to upgrade. the back seat in the cr-v is surprisingly commodious.


We're doing a short term 24 month lease. She was going to buy the 08 RX350, then she learned that the 2010 will be out shortly. So we decided to lease in the interim.


----------



## jagu (Nov 7, 2006)

1985mb said:


> So what do the numbers look like?
> 
> Term, miles, cap cost, resid, msrp, fees, monthly, etc?


I have been quoted $510/mo for a $41k, 2 wheel drive EX with 0 down.

41k msrp
37k cap cost
.00001 money factor
62% residual 
24/mo
15kmiles/yr


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

i don't understand leases, but that cap cost seems kinda high, ain't it?


----------



## jagu (Nov 7, 2006)

No, that includes the junk fees of about $1200.


----------



## jagu (Nov 7, 2006)

Update: We bought the Infiniti EX35 today and I will say this car handles like a 3 series without the sport package, seriously!

I have driven it 40 miles and I am truly impressed.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

congrats. drive it in good health and be safe.


----------



## 1985mb (Apr 2, 2008)

jagu said:


> I have been quoted $510/mo for a $41k, 2 wheel drive EX with 0 down.
> 
> 41k msrp
> 37k cap cost
> ...


Don't know who these people are, but they are advertising $355 w/ 0 down for 24mo EX35 leases

http://hartford.craigslist.org/car/714787079.html


----------



## jagu (Nov 7, 2006)

If it's too good to be true ......

The numbers just don't fit, even at 0 money factor.


----------



## 1985mb (Apr 2, 2008)

jagu said:


> If it's too good to be true ......
> 
> The numbers just don't fit, even at 0 money factor.


probably


----------

